# Congrats to Verlander



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Today Justin Verlander of the Detroit Tigers threw a no-hitter against the Toronto Blue Jays. This was Verlander's second Major League no-hitter in his sixth season.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I can definately see a few more in his future. He's a helluva pitcher.


----------

